# Lifeguard Overkill?



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I am planning on adding some fish to my 28g in the next two weeks. An Angelfish and a pair of Bolivian Rams.

I unfortunately do not have a quarantine tank. So I've been looking at things to prevent diseases and I found Lifeguard by Jungle.

I want to know if it is overkill. A broad spectrum type of treatment seems to be to me, but if it will save my fish from becoming infected then I'm all for it.

It does say not for use with scaleless fish. I have some beloved Three Line Cories and do not know if they classify as scaleless fish.

Here is some more info on it just in case:

_Lifeguard™
• Attacks a Broad Range of External Fish Diseases - Bacterial, Fungal, Viral, Parasitic
• Convenient Pre-Measured Tablets - No Guesswork!
• Extremely Effective Against Fungus and Ick
• With Revolutionary New HaloShield - A Non-Antibiotic Agent

Lifeguard™ is a broad-spectrum, non-antibiotic agent that treats the clinical signs of disease at their earliest stages in freshwater fish. Added to your aquarium water, the powerful oxidizing action of HaloShield® attacks and destroys disease-causing microorganisms. You don’t have to be a fish expert to use Lifeguard.™ With this all-in-one treatment, there’s no need for time-consuming guesswork. Each pre-measured dose treats infectious ailments such as fungus, ick, red streaks, milky or shedding slime, flukes, bacterial gill disease, mouth and fin rot, clamped or torn fins, and ulcers. May be used as a preventive when adding new fish._
Taken from this Website: http://www.junglelabs.com/pages/details.asp?item=TT101

What do you guys think? 

Good or bad to use?


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Vintage,

I recently set up my 28 gal too 4 wks goin strong! I love fish it's a great hobby. To help out I want to suggest getting a school of smaller fish than the angels, they need at least a 55gal tank to thrive. And for adding extra stuff to the tank all you need is a good water contioner in my opinion. How many fish do you have already in the tank? or is it new? Cycled?

UF

A great site for compatibility: http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/index.php 
And on Rams: http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/freshwater/cichlids/bram.html


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Congrats on the tank! 

I already have a small school of 8 Colombian Tetras and 5 Three Line Cory Cats.

I will be adding an Angelfish as the center piece, the tank is 18 inches tall which meets the min height requirement for an adult Angelfish. I will eventually be upgrading to a 60-100 gallon, depending on the house I buy next year. 

I also plan to add 2 Bolivian Rams.

My tank was cycled in Feb using the ammonia method.

As far as I'm aware Water Conditioner only removes chlorine, chloramines, and metals that are harmful to fish, it does not prevent diseases due to bacteria/parasites/fungi.

I do partial WC every 7 to 10 days, so I'm not concerned with my water quality. I am concerned with any diseases brought in by newly added fish, since I don't have a QT.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Broad spectrum meds can hurt your filter bacteria, stain your ornaments, stress you fish. Its ok to "nuke" new fish, but do it a QT tank. Get a 10g, a sponge filter, air pump, a heater. You can keep it in the garage when you finish and save it for hospital.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Its non antibiotic....so I wonder what it actually is. 

The best way to prevent disease is quarantining new fish (for atleast a couple weeks). Water changes help too in the long run because your fish aren't stressed and are healthier. You can prevent disease for free that way. 


FYI you could have issues with an Angelfish and 2 Rams in a 28g tank....the tank really isn't big enough IMO for that many cichlids....and for all of their territories. I would choose one or the other (Angel or Rams) and then add the other(s) when you upgrade.


----------

